# BFP today - posting symptoms b/c this helped me during all those 2WW's!



## ThinkPositiv

1DPO/ovulation day - SEVERE pain in both ovaries..constant, more when changing position - ovaries feel swollen? and my lady parts down there feel engorged! (but dont look it!)...breasts sore and nipples sensitive (normal for me for 2 days post O).

4DPO - headache; full feeling in uterus making me feel like i have to pee all the time

5DPO - woke with stuffy nose and killer sore throat

6DPO - headache, woke with stuffy nose; bloated, crampy

7DPO - headache, woke with stuffy nose

8DPO - woke with headache! exhausted

9DPO - cervix feels engorged; woke with stuffy nose

10DPO - intermittent, short lived throbbing (non painful) sensations in my labia????? lasted all day and next day; woke with sore throat; dreams of BFP

11DPO - negative HPT; woke with stuffy nose; pulling sensation in belly button and pain into my right hip.

12DPO - night sweats, bloated, headache all day, exhausted

13 DPO - night sweats, headache, dreams of BFP; faint positive on internet cheapie

14 DPO - woke stuffy, BFP

all throughout I had and still have twinges in both sides of my lower abdomen and lower middle abdomen and very sensitive nipples and LOADS of creamy wet CM that turned more watery the last few days. 

I compared the symptoms I was having to cycles where I wasnt pregnant and things were def. different so I have had a great feeling about this for most my wait.... and for those ladies who worry if they BD enough....we only did it once! The day before my positive ovulation test (turned positive in AM)! Unless you count the time 6 days before that....but that's stretching it! 

Had a MC in december so am a bit cautious this time around...maybe its because I didnt announce it last time? hehe - ok, ladies, thanks for listening and hope listing my symptoms is helpful to some of you!


----------



## Solitaire

Congrats !


----------



## helena

Congrats and thanks for sharing!

Not a whole lot of cramping going on I note. Damn, that's what I hoped meant something! Hah. Time will tell. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9months!!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

helena said:


> Congrats and thanks for sharing!
> 
> Not a whole lot of cramping going on I note. Damn, that's what I hoped meant something! Hah. Time will tell. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9months!!

i had twinges the whole time on both sides and the middle...i have never had period cramps.....so maybe these were cramps, but i call them twinges?


----------



## PatienceJ12

Good luck hope its a very healthy sticky one for you. I have most of what you described, bfn today @ 11 dpo so I'm hoping to see something soon. Thank you for this thread x


----------



## AltoRose

Congratulations on your :bfp:!!!!


----------



## slippergirl

I also got a BFP today and it was good to compare the symptoms we both got!! We also only DTD once this month (on o day) and never thought we would catch it!! 

o day-dtd/bd
1dpo- slight cramping (o pain), slight headache
2dpo- cramps
3dpo- cramps again, sore left nipple,cm
4dpo- cramps
5dpo- really tired
6dpo- woke in the night for a pee(also done this on 4 and 5dpo), dull cramps, sore left nipple
7dpo- very windy (both ends!!!LOL), tender bbs, achy legs, urine very yellow
8dpo- headache, still windy!!! feels like af will arrive any second
9dpo- cm, had what I think was implantation cramping (very strange feeling)
10dpo-felt ok, slight line on poundland test
11dpo-hot flush in bed, cramps on left side, again a slight line on cheapie test, slight line on ASDA test, lightheaded
12dpo-bbs feel heavy, slight line on ASDA test, lightheaded and then BFP on clearblue digi (twice!!!)

:hug: heres to a happy and healthy 9months!!!
Congratulations :flower:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congradulations heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Satine

Congratulations to you both and thanks for posting all that ;)


----------



## hope0678

congrat's to both of you and H&H 9 months.

I have most of what both of you described,excet headache bfn today @ 10dpo (with an OPK) 
I hope I get BFP this month, i'm really looking for it..

gl everyone...


----------



## Mrs Q

Congratulations Girls! Thanks for posting this... It was great to read your symptoms  

Thx x x x


----------



## ThinkPositiv

slippergirl said:


> I also got a BFP today and it was good to compare the symptoms we both got!! We also only DTD once this month (on o day) and never thought we would catch it!!
> 
> o day-dtd/bd
> 1dpo- slight cramping (o pain), slight headache
> 2dpo- cramps
> 3dpo- cramps again, sore left nipple,cm
> 4dpo- cramps
> 5dpo- really tired
> 6dpo- woke in the night for a pee(also done this on 4 and 5dpo), dull cramps, sore left nipple
> 7dpo- very windy (both ends!!!LOL), tender bbs, achy legs, urine very yellow
> 8dpo- headache, still windy!!! feels like af will arrive any second
> 9dpo- cm, had what I think was implantation cramping (very strange feeling)
> 10dpo-felt ok, slight line on poundland test
> 11dpo-hot flush in bed, cramps on left side, again a slight line on cheapie test, slight line on ASDA test, lightheaded
> 12dpo-bbs feel heavy, slight line on ASDA test, lightheaded and then BFP on clearblue digi (twice!!!)
> 
> :hug: heres to a happy and healthy 9months!!!
> Congratulations :flower:

CONGRATS!!! Yes, cheers to a happy andhealthy 9 months! I am so excited I have done nothing today and the clock is moving soooo slowly! Congrats!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

hope0678 said:


> congrat's to both of you and H&H 9 months.
> 
> I have most of what both of you described,excet headache bfn today @ 10dpo (with an OPK)
> I hope I get BFP this month, i'm really looking for it..
> 
> gl everyone...

thank you! 10 days is soooo early! hang in there - the wait will be over soon! fingers crossed for you.


----------



## vocalbeauty

Congrats!


----------



## Pinky32

OMG!! OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!!!

Ive been with you on this journey since we both joined in Nov hunnybun and im soooooooooooooo super excited for you

sticky sticky sticky bean!!!!!!

wooooooo hooooooo

Congratulations and a briliant happy & healthy 9 months

cant wait to hear you moan about morning sickness lol

:hug:


----------



## Casper72

Congrats and thank you for sharing. You have given me hope. I had BFN 11 dpo too so maybe there is still a chance? I have woke with stuffy nose/headache, had night sweats, dreamt of BFP, breast tenderness, twinges of pain in my abdomen that are similar to but not exactly like PMS cramps so we will see. AF is due in 2 days and I usually have spotting by now, but nothing yet.


----------



## hope0678

ThinkPositiv said:


> hope0678 said:
> 
> 
> congrat's to both of you and H&H 9 months.
> 
> I have most of what both of you described,excet headache bfn today @ 10dpo (with an OPK)
> I hope I get BFP this month, i'm really looking for it..
> 
> gl everyone...
> 
> thank you! 10 days is soooo early! hang in there - the wait will be over soon! fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...

I hope too


----------



## Loveandlife

Congrats!! I didn't felt any cramps until I was maybe 8 weeks pregnant, but before that I did felt hot flashes, thirsty all the time, headaches, at 8 weeks started the worst! Morning sickness and now that I'm 11 weeks along it has gotten worst!! I can't keep anything down and it sucks!! happy healthy 9 months!!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Pinky32 said:


> OMG!! OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!!!
> 
> Ive been with you on this journey since we both joined in Nov hunnybun and im soooooooooooooo super excited for you
> 
> sticky sticky sticky bean!!!!!!
> 
> wooooooo hooooooo
> 
> Congratulations and a briliant happy & healthy 9 months
> 
> cant wait to hear you moan about morning sickness lol
> 
> :hug:

Thanks Pinky! I am so glad we found eachother again!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Casper72 said:


> Congrats and thank you for sharing. You have given me hope. I had BFN 11 dpo too so maybe there is still a chance? I have woke with stuffy nose/headache, had night sweats, dreamt of BFP, breast tenderness, twinges of pain in my abdomen that are similar to but not exactly like PMS cramps so we will see. AF is due in 2 days and I usually have spotting by now, but nothing yet.


11 days is still early...esp. if you implanted near the later stages of things! hang in there! your symptoms mimic mine!


----------



## star7474

Congrats on all your BFP!! I havent got long till I test unless AF beats me to it!! Lol


----------



## keepholdingon

ThinkPositiv said:


> 1DPO/ovulation day - SEVERE pain in both ovaries..constant, more when changing position - ovaries feel swollen? and my lady parts down there feel engorged! (but dont look it!)...breasts sore and nipples sensitive (normal for me for 2 days post O).
> 
> 4DPO - headache; full feeling in uterus making me feel like i have to pee all the time
> 
> 5DPO - woke with stuffy nose and killer sore throat
> 
> 6DPO - headache, woke with stuffy nose; bloated, crampy
> 
> 7DPO - headache, woke with stuffy nose
> 
> 8DPO - woke with headache! exhausted
> 
> 9DPO - cervix feels engorged; woke with stuffy nose
> 
> 10DPO - intermittent, short lived throbbing (non painful) sensations in my labia????? lasted all day and next day; woke with sore throat; dreams of BFP
> 
> 11DPO - negative HPT; woke with stuffy nose; pulling sensation in belly button and pain into my right hip.
> 
> 12DPO - night sweats, bloated, headache all day, exhausted
> 
> 13 DPO - night sweats, headache, dreams of BFP; faint positive on internet cheapie
> 
> 14 DPO - woke stuffy, BFP
> 
> all throughout I had and still have twinges in both sides of my lower abdomen and lower middle abdomen and very sensitive nipples and LOADS of creamy wet CM that turned more watery the last few days.
> 
> I compared the symptoms I was having to cycles where I wasnt pregnant and things were def. different so I have had a great feeling about this for most my wait.... and for those ladies who worry if they BD enough....we only did it once! The day before my positive ovulation test (turned positive in AM)! Unless you count the time 6 days before that....but that's stretching it!
> 
> Had a MC in december so am a bit cautious this time around...maybe its because I didnt announce it last time? hehe - ok, ladies, thanks for listening and hope listing my symptoms is helpful to some of you!

It's finn you say that about the throbbing in your labia. I had the SAME exact thing and I was like, WTF IS GOING ON!!! I had that very early on as well. You and I are basically on the same track with symptoms :thumbup:


----------



## samj732

Thanks for posting this, hopefully more women continue to add their early symptoms!


----------



## piya

congrats thinkpositiv n slippergirl. have happy n healthy 9months.


----------



## sugarpi24

slippergirl said:


> I also got a BFP today and it was good to compare the symptoms we both got!! We also only DTD once this month (on o day) and never thought we would catch it!!
> 
> o day-dtd/bd
> 1dpo- slight cramping (o pain), slight headache
> 2dpo- cramps
> 3dpo- cramps again, sore left nipple,cm
> 4dpo- cramps
> 5dpo- really tired
> 6dpo- woke in the night for a pee(also done this on 4 and 5dpo), dull cramps, sore left nipple
> 7dpo- very windy (both ends!!!LOL), tender bbs, achy legs, urine very yellow
> 8dpo- headache, still windy!!! feels like af will arrive any second
> 9dpo- cm, had what I think was implantation cramping (very strange feeling)
> 10dpo-felt ok, slight line on poundland test
> 11dpo-hot flush in bed, cramps on left side, again a slight line on cheapie test, slight line on ASDA test, lightheaded
> 12dpo-bbs feel heavy, slight line on ASDA test, lightheaded and then BFP on clearblue digi (twice!!!)
> 
> :hug: heres to a happy and healthy 9months!!!
> Congratulations :flower:

I didn't know yellow urine was a sign....ive been getting that....maybe I haven't been getting much water....I dunno...guess we will see....


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats on your BFPs! Thanks for posting this, very helpful!


----------



## keepholdingon

sugarpi24 said:


> slippergirl said:
> 
> 
> I also got a BFP today and it was good to compare the symptoms we both got!! We also only DTD once this month (on o day) and never thought we would catch it!!
> 
> o day-dtd/bd
> 1dpo- slight cramping (o pain), slight headache
> 2dpo- cramps
> 3dpo- cramps again, sore left nipple,cm
> 4dpo- cramps
> 5dpo- really tired
> 6dpo- woke in the night for a pee(also done this on 4 and 5dpo), dull cramps, sore left nipple
> 7dpo- very windy (both ends!!!LOL), tender bbs, achy legs, urine very yellow
> 8dpo- headache, still windy!!! feels like af will arrive any second
> 9dpo- cm, had what I think was implantation cramping (very strange feeling)
> 10dpo-felt ok, slight line on poundland test
> 11dpo-hot flush in bed, cramps on left side, again a slight line on cheapie test, slight line on ASDA test, lightheaded
> 12dpo-bbs feel heavy, slight line on ASDA test, lightheaded and then BFP on clearblue digi (twice!!!)
> 
> :hug: heres to a happy and healthy 9months!!!
> Congratulations :flower:
> 
> I didn't know yellow urine was a sign....ive been getting that....maybe I haven't been getting much water....I dunno...guess we will see....Click to expand...

Yellow urine can also be caused by prenatals. There's always B vitamin in those which is water soluble so everything that's not used by your body comes out in your pee - making it almost neon yellow.


----------



## ThinkPositiv

keepholdingon - yeah.....I had the same throbbing in my labia with my MC..... this time i thought it was because I was bored and spending lots of time on the couch! but my sister pointed out that when I was off work for 7 months, spending lots of time of the couch, I never complained of my labia throbbing! hehe. what are sisters for!?!


----------



## Poshbird88

I can ask , what your cervix was like after ov as mine is has been getting higher and softer lately and I am due for AF any time soon


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Poshbird88 said:


> I can ask , what your cervix was like after ov as mine is has been getting higher and softer lately and I am due for AF any time soon

this cycle i tried to keep my fingers out of there! only because the cycle I MC my cervix did the same thing as when I didnt get pregnant....so since I couldnt determine anything from it, I sort of stopped checking in on it. but the few times I did check, it was low following O moving to medium height towards the end of the TWW.....


----------



## letithappen12

Hi Im new to all this and im soo happy for you all, i am 11dpo and so confused , some people tell me if you have symptoms then you arent pregnant, i am frightened to test until 14 dpo and missed af. I too have loadsa symptoms, thankyou for your posts, it has given me a little bit more hope xxx


----------



## letithappen12

well i have had spotting this afternoon, so i dont think im in the 2ww anymore :cry:


----------



## samj732

letithappen12 said:


> Hi Im new to all this and im soo happy for you all, i am 11dpo and so confused , some people tell me if you have symptoms then you arent pregnant, i am frightened to test until 14 dpo and missed af. I too have loadsa symptoms, thankyou for your posts, it has given me a little bit more hope xxx

The TWW is confusing! Some people have symptoms, some don't, and some have symptoms just like AF. It all depends on the person. And a lot of women do suggest waiting until AF is late to test, especially if you are nervous or have seen a lot of negatives. Don't worry, most of us are right there with you :) Also, in your next post, you talk about spotting. It could be implantation spotting. You're not out until the :witch: shows up!


----------



## mymarley

I'm at 10dpo and so far matching you guys' symptoms each day. Feels good. 
Left ovary is just twinging away :happydance:

POAS tomorrow at 11dpo, I think. To start.


----------



## letithappen12

The TWW is confusing! Some people have symptoms, some don't, and some have symptoms just like AF. It all depends on the person. And a lot of women do suggest waiting until AF is late to test, especially if you are nervous or have seen a lot of negatives. Don't worry, most of us are right there with you :) Also, in your next post, you talk about spotting. It could be implantation spotting. You're not out until the :witch: shows up![/QUOTE]

thanks but af got me this morning:witch:Have the clear blue fertility monitor to try so thankyou again and back to the drawing board. Good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## ThinkPositiv

mymarley said:


> I'm at 10dpo and so far matching you guys' symptoms each day. Feels good.
> Left ovary is just twinging away :happydance:
> 
> POAS tomorrow at 11dpo, I think. To start.

sounds promising! did you test today?


----------



## sugarpi24

Hey af is due today....but my temp like shot way up? Why???


----------



## ThinkPositiv

sugarpi24 said:


> Hey af is due today....but my temp like shot way up? Why???

i have never tempt....so hopefully someone else can answer this!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sugarie!! :test: TEST! Thats an incredible sign, when af arrives your temp is supposed to drop. Check other charts but you ll notice those with a bfp hvae high temps that stay high!


----------



## sugarpi24

I tested but bfn.... :( I feel like af is coming on....but this cycle I had symptoms that ive never had before...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hmmm still could be early to be on a test


----------



## Meezerowner

OMG I have been AWOL from baby and bump for a few days and was so excited to see this thread! 

Congrats to you Thinkpositiv, I am so pleased you will have a baby in time for the family Christmas you were talking about last week. It's so good to know sometimes things work out! Have you told DH yet I bet he was thrilled?

Anyway I wanted to bolt on my news.... I got my BFP this morning! I can't believe it I'm still shaking! Im not sure what went on as I am CD42 today so I'm now really confused as to when I o'vd. I got BFN's with ICs on CD30 through CD36 and then took a FRER on CD36 which was also neg. So was really depressed and thought I was out, and since I was working all through the weekend I didn't test again or go on internet. 
First day off work yesterday and so I did an IC with FMU and thought if I squinted there might be a line but it was so faint when I kept looking it disappeared. So didn't think anything of it. Did another IC this morning with FMU and could see weird faint patch tried to take picture but didn't come out. I was wondering if I'd encountered the infamous evap (never seen an evap before). So did second IC and saw patch in same place. Getting suspicious now so decide to break out the big guns and "waste" a FRER..... 30 seconds in.... 2 lines its not faint its obvious.... OMG OMG nearly threw up in toilet. Ok keep calm, tried to unwrap a clearblue but hands properly shaking. Clear blue says the magic words PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS. 

I haven't told anyone yet thought I would share it with you guys first as this forum has helped me so much through difficult times. Will tell DP when he gets home from work. I know to be cautious this time after MC in Dec, but at the moment Im determined to just enjoy this and hopefully it will last!

Congrats to all other BFPs on this thread and GL and dust to all the ladies still waiting.
I will post my list of symptoms in a bit so that we can all symptom spot.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Meezerowner said:


> OMG I have been AWOL from baby and bump for a few days and was so excited to see this thread!
> 
> Congrats to you Thinkpositiv, I am so pleased you will have a baby in time for the family Christmas you were talking about last week. It's so good to know sometimes things work out! Have you told DH yet I bet he was thrilled?
> 
> Anyway I wanted to bolt on my news.... I got my BFP this morning! I can't believe it I'm still shaking! Im not sure what went on as I am CD42 today so I'm now really confused as to when I o'vd. I got BFN's with ICs on CD30 through CD36 and then took a FRER on CD36 which was also neg. So was really depressed and thought I was out, and since I was working all through the weekend I didn't test again or go on internet.
> First day off work yesterday and so I did an IC with FMU and thought if I squinted there might be a line but it was so faint when I kept looking it disappeared. So didn't think anything of it. Did another IC this morning with FMU and could see weird faint patch tried to take picture but didn't come out. I was wondering if I'd encountered the infamous evap (never seen an evap before). So did second IC and saw patch in same place. Getting suspicious now so decide to break out the big guns and "waste" a FRER..... 30 seconds in.... 2 lines its not faint its obvious.... OMG OMG nearly threw up in toilet. Ok keep calm, tried to unwrap a clearblue but hands properly shaking. Clear blue says the magic words PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS.
> 
> I haven't told anyone yet thought I would share it with you guys first as this forum has helped me so much through difficult times. Will tell DP when he gets home from work. I know to be cautious this time after MC in Dec, but at the moment Im determined to just enjoy this and hopefully it will last!
> 
> Congrats to all other BFPs on this thread and GL and dust to all the ladies still waiting.
> I will post my list of symptoms in a bit so that we can all symptom spot.

Congrats sweetie :happydance:How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Meezerowner

Thanks still feel a bit sick and its not morning sickness just shock lol!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Meezerowner said:


> Thanks still feel a bit sick and its not morning sickness just shock lol!

Must feel so unreal! Can't wait for my bfp, please be this month!!

Beautiful kitty, is it Siamese? Stunning!


----------



## Meezerowner

ocean_pearl said:


> Meezerowner said:
> 
> 
> Thanks still feel a bit sick and its not morning sickness just shock lol!
> 
> Must feel so unreal! Can't wait for my bfp, please be this month!!
> 
> Beautiful kitty, is it Siamese? Stunning!Click to expand...

Yeah he is chocolate point siamese, he is in trouble for knocking my FRER off the window sill. LMAO

I hope this is your month... are you still in 2WW? Sending lots of lucky baby dust!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Meezerowner said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meezerowner said:
> 
> 
> Thanks still feel a bit sick and its not morning sickness just shock lol!
> 
> Must feel so unreal! Can't wait for my bfp, please be this month!!
> 
> Beautiful kitty, is it Siamese? Stunning!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he is chocolate point siamese, he is in trouble for knocking my FRER off the window sill. LMAO
> 
> I hope this is your month... are you still in 2WW? Sending lots of lucky baby dust!Click to expand...

Haha my cats do that too, but with my opks :haha:

Yeah I'm either 3dpo or 5dpo :wacko: going to start poas from Sunday as I'm an addict lol.

Thank you , I really hope so too. Been having mild cramps and twinges (even vibrations) so I'm feeling hopeful x


----------



## gnome86

congratulations! x


----------



## dangermouse99

Ladies, can I join in please??
This seems such a lucky thread with some BFP's so hopefully some luck could spread to me!!!:shrug:
I am 8DPO today, up to 6 DPO I had absolutely no symptoms apart from the fact I was very thirsty.
Yesterday, I had very very painful AF cramps, in fact at times they took my breath away, I really thought AF was coming:nope: as last month I had a 22 day cycle. I had a bath last night at the cramps eased but I have been up throughout most of the night with some very strange cramps / pains midway between my belly button and pubic bone - I have never felt these before - it was the strangest of feelings, I was also very hot and sweating a lot, vague I know but I just cant expain how I felt, they have gone this morning and I now have some very mild AF cramps, and feel pretty crap due to lack of :sleep:
Any ideas ladies, anyone else had this????

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Meezerowner

ocean_pearl said:


> Haha my cats do that too, but with my opks :haha:
> 
> Yeah I'm either 3dpo or 5dpo :wacko: going to start poas from Sunday as I'm an addict lol.
> 
> Thank you , I really hope so too. Been having mild cramps and twinges (even vibrations) so I'm feeling hopeful x

I hope you see your BFP early then... what tests are you gonna use cos I am quite dissappointed with the ICs on the whole... they are weak for early detection!

I had mild cramps and twinges and a sort of warming feeling (not like pain just warm) in my lower abdomen. So these are defo good signs hopefully you will get some more symptoms in the next few days!!


----------



## Meezerowner

dangermouse99 said:


> Ladies, can I join in please??
> This seems such a lucky thread with some BFP's so hopefully some luck could spread to me!!!:shrug:
> I am 8DPO today, up to 6 DPO I had absolutely no symptoms apart from the fact I was very thirsty.
> Yesterday, I had very very painful AF cramps, in fact at times they took my breath away, I really thought AF was coming:nope: as last month I had a 22 day cycle. I had a bath last night at the cramps eased but I have been up throughout most of the night with some very strange cramps / pains midway between my belly button and pubic bone - I have never felt these before - it was the strangest of feelings, I was also very hot and sweating a lot, vague I know but I just cant expain how I felt, they have gone this morning and I now have some very mild AF cramps, and feel pretty crap due to lack of :sleep:
> Any ideas ladies, anyone else had this????



Wishing you lots of luck!... Maybe your cramps are implantation pains as surely it is too early for AF? Hot moments are defo a good sign I had a couple over the weekend! When do you think you will test?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Meezerowner said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Haha my cats do that too, but with my opks :haha:
> 
> Yeah I'm either 3dpo or 5dpo :wacko: going to start poas from Sunday as I'm an addict lol.
> 
> Thank you , I really hope so too. Been having mild cramps and twinges (even vibrations) so I'm feeling hopeful x
> 
> I hope you see your BFP early then... what tests are you gonna use cos I am quite dissappointed with the ICs on the whole... they are weak for early detection!
> 
> I had mild cramps and twinges and a sort of warming feeling (not like pain just warm) in my lower abdomen. So these are defo good signs hopefully you will get some more symptoms in the next few days!!Click to expand...

I've had a warm feeling too. When did your symptoms start?

I've got lots of IC but I know they aren't great. I usually use frer but I know they are terrible for evaps so im really not sure!


----------



## Meezerowner

ocean_pearl said:


> I've had a warm feeling too. When did your symptoms start?
> 
> I've got lots of IC but I know they aren't great. I usually use frer but I know they are terrible for evaps so im really not sure!

Ok well here's the problem I'm not really sure when I O'vd now but I'll break it down in terms of cycle day and maybe you can help me work it out lol!

CD21 first noticed EWCM plus tiny brown spotting (spotting lasted 3 days very slight amount).

CD28 huge increase in EWCM in morning (i.e. handfuls TMI!)

CD29 same EWCM as day before plus slight almost unnoticable sore right nipple.

CD30 same EWCM as day before now both nipples are definately sore when touched. Abdo pain starts kinda like weak AF pain noticable but not strong.
Slight dizzy moment at work when my head went fuzzy. (BFN in afternoon with IC).

CD31 pain worsens defo feels more like AF pain but doesnt come in waves like AF it is constant.

CD32 pain and warming sensations in lower abdo. (BFN with FMU with IC).

CD33 pain subsides to barely noticable.

CD34 and 35 same as CD33 BFNs both days.

CD36 some moderate pain in lower abdo that is a bit one sided on the right.
Bought a FRER but got a BFN with it and with an IC both in afternoon.

CD37 - CD40 no pain at all in abdo. But continuing the nipple sensitivity that began on CD29. Had hot moments at work over the weekend but at the time figured I was rushing around to much but in hindsight were prob also a symptom.

CD41 used an IC with FMU maybe saw a line but thought I imagined it! Didn't think much of it.

CD42 used an IC with FMU. This was to be my final attempt at POAS... if this was neg then I was gonna draw a line under this month and consider myself out. Sort of saw a faint beyond faint patch were line should be... tried to photo it and failed.... so did another IC instead. Same thing faint maybe pink smudge. Tried FRER got second line pretty much instantly. Then did Clearblue it said 1-2weeks!

Sorry this is another really long post lol! Hope these symptoms help others who are manic symptom spotters like me!

Can anyone help me decide when I o'ved though. I thought the spotting + EWCM I had around CD21 was it. Or was it when I had loads of EWCM???
Dumb question but..... when the clearblue says 1-2 weeks is that 1-2 weeks since implantation???


----------



## ocean_pearl

Meezerowner said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> I've had a warm feeling too. When did your symptoms start?
> 
> I've got lots of IC but I know they aren't great. I usually use frer but I know they are terrible for evaps so im really not sure!
> 
> Ok well here's the problem I'm not really sure when I O'vd now but I'll break it down in terms of cycle day and maybe you can help me work it out lol!
> 
> CD21 first noticed EWCM plus tiny brown spotting (spotting lasted 3 days very slight amount).
> 
> CD28 huge increase in EWCM in morning (i.e. handfuls TMI!)
> 
> CD29 same EWCM as day before plus slight almost unnoticable sore right nipple.
> 
> CD30 same EWCM as day before now both nipples are definately sore when touched. Abdo pain starts kinda like weak AF pain noticable but not strong.
> Slight dizzy moment at work when my head went fuzzy. (BFN in afternoon with IC).
> 
> CD31 pain worsens defo feels more like AF pain but doesnt come in waves like AF it is constant.
> 
> CD32 pain and warming sensations in lower abdo. (BFN with FMU with IC).
> 
> CD33 pain subsides to barely noticable.
> 
> CD34 and 35 same as CD33 BFNs both days.
> 
> CD36 some moderate pain in lower abdo that is a bit one sided on the right.
> Bought a FRER but got a BFN with it and with an IC both in afternoon.
> 
> CD37 - CD40 no pain at all in abdo. But continuing the nipple sensitivity that began on CD29. Had hot moments at work over the weekend but at the time figured I was rushing around to much but in hindsight were prob also a symptom.
> 
> CD41 used an IC with FMU maybe saw a line but thought I imagined it! Didn't think much of it.
> 
> CD42 used an IC with FMU. This was to be my final attempt at POAS... if this was neg then I was gonna draw a line under this month and consider myself out. Sort of saw a faint beyond faint patch were line should be... tried to photo it and failed.... so did another IC instead. Same thing faint maybe pink smudge. Tried FRER got second line pretty much instantly. Then did Clearblue it said 1-2weeks!
> 
> Sorry this is another really long post lol! Hope these symptoms help others who are manic symptom spotters like me!
> 
> Can anyone help me decide when I o'ved though. I thought the spotting + EWCM I had around CD21 was it. Or was it when I had loads of EWCM???
> Dumb question but..... when the clearblue says 1-2 weeks is that 1-2 weeks since implantation???Click to expand...

I would say cd31 or 32 as you had ewcm before and then pains so ov usually comes after that. Also you tested 10 days after and got a faint which would've been 10dpo x


----------



## Meezerowner

ocean_pearl said:


> I would say cd31 or 32 as you had ewcm before and then pains so ov usually comes after that. Also you tested 10 days after and got a faint which would've been 10dpo x

Thanks, Wow I O'vd reallllly late then what a weird month! I hope it doesn't mean anything bad. I have heard that late Ov is linked to MC. Really dont wanna go through that again.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Meezerowner said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> I would say cd31 or 32 as you had ewcm before and then pains so ov usually comes after that. Also you tested 10 days after and got a faint which would've been 10dpo x
> 
> Thanks, Wow I O'vd reallllly late then what a weird month! I hope it doesn't mean anything bad. I have heard that late Ov is linked to MC. Really dont wanna go through that again.Click to expand...

Do you usually have longer cycles? I wouldn't worry lovely, stay positive and be happy! Congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Meezerowner said:


> OMG I have been AWOL from baby and bump for a few days and was so excited to see this thread!
> 
> Congrats to you Thinkpositiv, I am so pleased you will have a baby in time for the family Christmas you were talking about last week. It's so good to know sometimes things work out! Have you told DH yet I bet he was thrilled?
> 
> Anyway I wanted to bolt on my news.... I got my BFP this morning! I can't believe it I'm still shaking! Im not sure what went on as I am CD42 today so I'm now really confused as to when I o'vd. I got BFN's with ICs on CD30 through CD36 and then took a FRER on CD36 which was also neg. So was really depressed and thought I was out, and since I was working all through the weekend I didn't test again or go on internet.
> First day off work yesterday and so I did an IC with FMU and thought if I squinted there might be a line but it was so faint when I kept looking it disappeared. So didn't think anything of it. Did another IC this morning with FMU and could see weird faint patch tried to take picture but didn't come out. I was wondering if I'd encountered the infamous evap (never seen an evap before). So did second IC and saw patch in same place. Getting suspicious now so decide to break out the big guns and "waste" a FRER..... 30 seconds in.... 2 lines its not faint its obvious.... OMG OMG nearly threw up in toilet. Ok keep calm, tried to unwrap a clearblue but hands properly shaking. Clear blue says the magic words PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS.
> 
> I haven't told anyone yet thought I would share it with you guys first as this forum has helped me so much through difficult times. Will tell DP when he gets home from work. I know to be cautious this time after MC in Dec, but at the moment Im determined to just enjoy this and hopefully it will last!
> 
> Congrats to all other BFPs on this thread and GL and dust to all the ladies still waiting.
> I will post my list of symptoms in a bit so that we can all symptom spot.


Hey! I was missing you! But I come and go too depending on work (I work 12 hour shifts...at the end I just crash!). But, first things first, CONGRATS on the GREAT news! I am SOOOOOOO excited for you! I knew you were pregnant - your symtoms were just so positive looking! You must be over the moon! I remember once you gave up home on a 2012 baby....esp since we both have crazy long cycles..... I bet you can't wait for the november baby now! woot woot!

yes, I am equally thrilled! oddly enough, depite bashing internet cheapies, it was using one of these on the 7th that tipped me off.....then I used a FRER but the line was BARELY there....not a squinter, but I didnt beleive it! 

I too did a digital clear blue - the conception indicator is just that - from time of conception....so basically shortly after O. 

I looked at your symtoms, and I peg your ovulation day as CD28-29..... for me, sensitive nipples immediatley follow O day.....and that would mean your BFP was on 12-13 DPO...which totally makes sense.

Dont stress about O'ing late! LOTS of women have long cycles and get pregnant and have healthy happy pregnancies... I O'd on day 31 and am feeling really good about this bean sticking! We only did the deed once....the day before O...so I am confident we had a fresh egg and good strong fresh sperm in there! 

Dangermouse99 - welcome! this has been a good thread for positives! Your symptoms sound promising. Keep us posted on the testing results!


----------



## Meezerowner

ThinkPositiv said:


> Meezerowner said:
> 
> 
> OMG I have been AWOL from baby and bump for a few days and was so excited to see this thread!
> 
> Congrats to you Thinkpositiv, I am so pleased you will have a baby in time for the family Christmas you were talking about last week. It's so good to know sometimes things work out! Have you told DH yet I bet he was thrilled?
> 
> Anyway I wanted to bolt on my news.... I got my BFP this morning! I can't believe it I'm still shaking! Im not sure what went on as I am CD42 today so I'm now really confused as to when I o'vd. I got BFN's with ICs on CD30 through CD36 and then took a FRER on CD36 which was also neg. So was really depressed and thought I was out, and since I was working all through the weekend I didn't test again or go on internet.
> First day off work yesterday and so I did an IC with FMU and thought if I squinted there might be a line but it was so faint when I kept looking it disappeared. So didn't think anything of it. Did another IC this morning with FMU and could see weird faint patch tried to take picture but didn't come out. I was wondering if I'd encountered the infamous evap (never seen an evap before). So did second IC and saw patch in same place. Getting suspicious now so decide to break out the big guns and "waste" a FRER..... 30 seconds in.... 2 lines its not faint its obvious.... OMG OMG nearly threw up in toilet. Ok keep calm, tried to unwrap a clearblue but hands properly shaking. Clear blue says the magic words PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS.
> 
> I haven't told anyone yet thought I would share it with you guys first as this forum has helped me so much through difficult times. Will tell DP when he gets home from work. I know to be cautious this time after MC in Dec, but at the moment Im determined to just enjoy this and hopefully it will last!
> 
> Congrats to all other BFPs on this thread and GL and dust to all the ladies still waiting.
> I will post my list of symptoms in a bit so that we can all symptom spot.
> 
> 
> Hey! I was missing you! But I come and go too depending on work (I work 12 hour shifts...at the end I just crash!). But, first things first, CONGRATS on the GREAT news! I am SOOOOOOO excited for you! I knew you were pregnant - your symtoms were just so positive looking! You must be over the moon! I remember once you gave up home on a 2012 baby....esp since we both have crazy long cycles..... I bet you can't wait for the november baby now! woot woot!
> 
> yes, I am equally thrilled! oddly enough, depite bashing internet cheapies, it was using one of these on the 7th that tipped me off.....then I used a FRER but the line was BARELY there....not a squinter, but I didnt beleive it!
> 
> I too did a digital clear blue - the conception indicator is just that - from time of conception....so basically shortly after O.
> 
> I looked at your symtoms, and I peg your ovulation day as CD28-29..... for me, sensitive nipples immediatley follow O day.....and that would mean your BFP was on 12-13 DPO...which totally makes sense.
> 
> Dont stress about O'ing late! LOTS of women have long cycles and get pregnant and have healthy happy pregnancies... I O'd on day 31 and am feeling really good about this bean sticking! We only did the deed once....the day before O...so I am confident we had a fresh egg and good strong fresh sperm in there!
> 
> Dangermouse99 - welcome! this has been a good thread for positives! Your symptoms sound promising. Keep us posted on the testing results!Click to expand...

Hey Thinkpositiv, this is just so exciting... it's weird how we seem to be on the same path! I dunno bout you but I'm just gonna make the most of it this time but I have a good feeling that everything is falling in to place now!

It's weird how a week ago we were symptom spotting and you were just so chilled and positive and think that is often the key to success!

Thanks for your feedback on the Ov date that makes sense. So I have been fiddling with a calculator and it should be mid November I guess which is awesome cos its just before my 31st birthday woohoo.
When do you calculate your due date to be??

I have to say Im not impressed by the ICs on the whole. Ok so when I got the BFNs they wernt ambiguous they were just clear white no hint. But the BFPs I got this morning were so weedy and faint that if I was a novice I would have said BFN! I might upload a pic actually to illustrate how bad they were.

Don't tire yourself out with too many 12 hour shifts! You need to chill for the next 9 months lol!


----------



## dangermouse99

sugarpi24 said:


> I tested but bfn.... :( I feel like af is coming on....but this cycle I had symptoms that ive never had before...

Sugarpi - any update for us?????:flower:


----------



## sugarpi24

Still bfn :( but my temp is still up...went down a little but not much...no af yet...cervix is soft and high


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Meezerowner said:


> ThinkPositiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meezerowner said:
> 
> 
> OMG I have been AWOL from baby and bump for a few days and was so excited to see this thread!
> 
> Congrats to you Thinkpositiv, I am so pleased you will have a baby in time for the family Christmas you were talking about last week. It's so good to know sometimes things work out! Have you told DH yet I bet he was thrilled?
> 
> Anyway I wanted to bolt on my news.... I got my BFP this morning! I can't believe it I'm still shaking! Im not sure what went on as I am CD42 today so I'm now really confused as to when I o'vd. I got BFN's with ICs on CD30 through CD36 and then took a FRER on CD36 which was also neg. So was really depressed and thought I was out, and since I was working all through the weekend I didn't test again or go on internet.
> First day off work yesterday and so I did an IC with FMU and thought if I squinted there might be a line but it was so faint when I kept looking it disappeared. So didn't think anything of it. Did another IC this morning with FMU and could see weird faint patch tried to take picture but didn't come out. I was wondering if I'd encountered the infamous evap (never seen an evap before). So did second IC and saw patch in same place. Getting suspicious now so decide to break out the big guns and "waste" a FRER..... 30 seconds in.... 2 lines its not faint its obvious.... OMG OMG nearly threw up in toilet. Ok keep calm, tried to unwrap a clearblue but hands properly shaking. Clear blue says the magic words PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS.
> 
> I haven't told anyone yet thought I would share it with you guys first as this forum has helped me so much through difficult times. Will tell DP when he gets home from work. I know to be cautious this time after MC in Dec, but at the moment Im determined to just enjoy this and hopefully it will last!
> 
> Congrats to all other BFPs on this thread and GL and dust to all the ladies still waiting.
> I will post my list of symptoms in a bit so that we can all symptom spot.
> 
> 
> Hey! I was missing you! But I come and go too depending on work (I work 12 hour shifts...at the end I just crash!). But, first things first, CONGRATS on the GREAT news! I am SOOOOOOO excited for you! I knew you were pregnant - your symtoms were just so positive looking! You must be over the moon! I remember once you gave up home on a 2012 baby....esp since we both have crazy long cycles..... I bet you can't wait for the november baby now! woot woot!
> 
> yes, I am equally thrilled! oddly enough, depite bashing internet cheapies, it was using one of these on the 7th that tipped me off.....then I used a FRER but the line was BARELY there....not a squinter, but I didnt beleive it!
> 
> I too did a digital clear blue - the conception indicator is just that - from time of conception....so basically shortly after O.
> 
> I looked at your symtoms, and I peg your ovulation day as CD28-29..... for me, sensitive nipples immediatley follow O day.....and that would mean your BFP was on 12-13 DPO...which totally makes sense.
> 
> Dont stress about O'ing late! LOTS of women have long cycles and get pregnant and have healthy happy pregnancies... I O'd on day 31 and am feeling really good about this bean sticking! We only did the deed once....the day before O...so I am confident we had a fresh egg and good strong fresh sperm in there!
> 
> Dangermouse99 - welcome! this has been a good thread for positives! Your symptoms sound promising. Keep us posted on the testing results!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Thinkpositiv, this is just so exciting... it's weird how we seem to be on the same path! I dunno bout you but I'm just gonna make the most of it this time but I have a good feeling that everything is falling in to place now!
> 
> It's weird how a week ago we were symptom spotting and you were just so chilled and positive and think that is often the key to success!
> 
> Thanks for your feedback on the Ov date that makes sense. So I have been fiddling with a calculator and it should be mid November I guess which is awesome cos its just before my 31st birthday woohoo.
> When do you calculate your due date to be??
> 
> I have to say Im not impressed by the ICs on the whole. Ok so when I got the BFNs they wernt ambiguous they were just clear white no hint. But the BFPs I got this morning were so weedy and faint that if I was a novice I would have said BFN! I might upload a pic actually to illustrate how bad they were.
> 
> Don't tire yourself out with too many 12 hour shifts! You need to chill for the next 9 months lol!Click to expand...

hey! yes, this is super exciting for the both of us. I used the calulator on 
https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/pregnancycalendar/l/blpregcalc.htm

and it came up with the same date as my doctor, which is november 16! I know when I O'd and since my cycles are long though (didn't O till day 31) I counted back 2 weeks from my O date and entered that as the first day of my last menstural period.... Doctors date the pregnancy from the first day of your last menstural cycle....but they also assume most women O 14 days after the first day of their menstural cycle........Anyways, I am having a early dating scan because my periods are irregular, but I am confident my date is fairly accurate because I used ovulation tests....but could still be off my a day or 2, but not by 2 weeks which it would be if he used the actual first day of my last menstural cycle! 

yeah, i am not impressed with internet cheapies either! like you said, if I was a novice I would have thought the very, very faint shadow I saw was nothing...but I knew I was pregnant because I had that feeling...and the next day I pulled out the big guns, just like you, and yup, I was!

i am not sure how my shifts will go this week - i will go in tomorrow and see how I do, but honestly, yesterday after a 10 hour sleep I took 2 naps and was exhausted again by 8pm! the fatigue is certainly hitting me hard!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

sugarpi24 said:


> Hey af is due today....but my temp like shot way up? Why???

have you testes!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## MrsWhite

ThinkPositiv said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey af is due today....but my temp like shot way up? Why???
> 
> have you testes!?!?!?!?!?!Click to expand...

Sorry, can't resist, but I hope she doesn't have "testes" otherwise it might be really hard for her to get pregnant;)


----------



## ocean_pearl

MrsWhite said:


> ThinkPositiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey af is due today....but my temp like shot way up? Why???
> 
> have you testes!?!?!?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, can't resist, but I hope she doesn't have "testes" otherwise it might be really hard for her to get pregnant;)Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol nice!!! :) I have tested like everyday and its negative! The day my temp shot up I took an opk to see if it would be positive....negative...so I dunno...my chart changed though...it say I ovulated on Cd 39....that's crazy cuz af was due on Cd 40....now its saying af is due on the 26th...that's like cd5?something!!!! Really?! So confused...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Do you usually have long cycles?? if we look at your crosshairs it really does look like quite the o jump (compared at what it was before)...hmmmm i dunno hun


----------



## sugarpi24

midnightfalls said:


> Do you usually have long cycles?? if we look at your crosshairs it really does look like quite the o jump (compared at what it was before)...hmmmm i dunno hun

my cycles vary...ive had a long cycle like this before....but that was when my thyroid was still a little off....im going to check it tomorrow to make sure its better...should be doctor uped my dosage so we will see.


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations to all of you ladies with BFP's and thanks ThinkPositiv for sharing your symptoms.
I'm due my AF Tuesday and have some similar symptoms and I also feel similar to how I did when newly pregnant with my daughter.
I'm trying to keep grounded as its our first cycle TTC and I'm not sure that we got the timing right (im only going by dates, mind) but you never know. Not planning on testing unless AF goes over due but the wait is driving me crazy x


----------



## Roembke88

Congrats!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

MrsWhite said:


> ThinkPositiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey af is due today....but my temp like shot way up? Why???
> 
> have you testes!?!?!?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, can't resist, but I hope she doesn't have "testes" otherwise it might be really hard for her to get pregnant;)Click to expand...

oh my goodness - i nearly peed myself when I read that...and then that you pointed it out - pricesless! tee hee hee


----------



## ThinkPositiv

sugarpi24 said:


> Lol nice!!! :) I have tested like everyday and its negative! The day my temp shot up I took an opk to see if it would be positive....negative...so I dunno...my chart changed though...it say I ovulated on Cd 39....that's crazy cuz af was due on Cd 40....now its saying af is due on the 26th...that's like cd5?something!!!! Really?! So confused...

i dont know anything about fertility friend or cross hairs and all that stuff...or tempting.... so i am useless here..... BUT, did you body give you any signals that you may have ovulated? like when you look back? Mine are always the same..... crazy horny the day before I ovulate...and my CP moves SUPER high, soft, wet and open.... I never get EWCM before O....just lots and creamy/watery..... When I see all these signs, I confirm with a ovulation strip....but other than that I always know. Sometimes I think out bodies are smarter than we think.....


----------



## ThinkPositiv

starlight2801 said:


> Congratulations to all of you ladies with BFP's and thanks ThinkPositiv for sharing your symptoms.
> I'm due my AF Tuesday and have some similar symptoms and I also feel similar to how I did when newly pregnant with my daughter.
> I'm trying to keep grounded as its our first cycle TTC and I'm not sure that we got the timing right (im only going by dates, mind) but you never know. Not planning on testing unless AF goes over due but the wait is driving me crazy x

How old is your daughter? Baby number 2 - soooo exciting! Trust your body....its quite smart! I think it is super smart to save money and not test till AF is late...but it always seems I am on my days off just before...and well, find myself peeing on a stick! tee hee hee! I admire your strength! Tuesday is just around the corner! I can't wait to see if this cycle is your cycle!


----------



## skeet9924

What kind of ic were you girls using??


----------



## ThinkPositiv

skeet9924 said:


> What kind of ic were you girls using??

from earlypregnancy.com


----------



## skeet9924

ok thanks..I'm currently using the ones from makeababy.ca... I'm debating on using my frer soon if I dont get af...I'm about 15 dpo and my temps are still very high


----------



## Loopy lotti

Congrats to you both & wishing you a happy healthy time over the next 8 months! 

I'm @ dpo11 and its driving me potty!! 

I'm totally exhausted despite getting at least 8 hrs sleep each night if not 9 hrs more often than not.

I've had twinges on and off for the past 7 days on both sides of my lower abdomen and have felt mild cramping from time to time. 

But the worst thing I've been feeling (which I never get) is totally and utterly hormonal!! Anything and nothing has been leaving me with tears in my eyes or unrationally irritated when I'd normally brush things off with a shrug & a smile. 

I'm really really hoping this is just my hormones going mental and I'll be very disappointed it if transpires to be onset of PMT irritability that I've never really suffered with previously!! :shrug:

Has anyone else with recent BFP's noticed this hormonal shift? 

Oh how to get through the next few days staying sane before I can test :wacko:


----------



## starlight2801

ThinkPositiv said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all of you ladies with BFP's and thanks ThinkPositiv for sharing your symptoms.
> I'm due my AF Tuesday and have some similar symptoms and I also feel similar to how I did when newly pregnant with my daughter.
> I'm trying to keep grounded as its our first cycle TTC and I'm not sure that we got the timing right (im only going by dates, mind) but you never know. Not planning on testing unless AF goes over due but the wait is driving me crazy x
> 
> How old is your daughter? Baby number 2 - soooo exciting! Trust your body....its quite smart! I think it is super smart to save money and not test till AF is late...but it always seems I am on my days off just before...and well, find myself peeing on a stick! tee hee hee! I admire your strength! Tuesday is just around the corner! I can't wait to see if this cycle is your cycle!Click to expand...

Thanks hun :flower:

I'm the proud mummy of a beautiful one year old girl and having her is the best thing that ever happened to me :happydance:

I'm really excited about TTC again and although I'm determind to hold out and not test it's doing my head in, lol. My symptoms seem to be more or less gone today :-( I know they do come and go but I do feel a bit less confident than yesterday. Just looking forward to next week so I can find out either way.
Hope everything's well with you today. I'll let you know whether it's my month or not xx


----------



## mimi1979

Congrats on your :bfp::happydance:!!! This gives me hope as I also suffered an early MC in January. Hoping I will also have some good news to share next week when I test. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.:flower:


----------



## gemcc

Congrats on your :bfp::bfp: !!!


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies! I just got my :bfp: at 11 dpo. I thought I would share some symptoms with you! I didn't chart day to day so I can only give an estimate.

Starting around 3/4 DPO, I noticed a wet feeling in my lady parts. A tiny bit on my underwear but nothing crazy. Continued until around 6-8 DPO, then went pretty much dry.
Had some irritating headache a few nights around 4-8 DPO.
Started with AF like cramps 9/10 DPO. They got pretty strong 10 DPO night, I went to the bathroom probably 9 times in a two hour span, thinking AF was coming. 
Also 10 DPO at night, my breasts started to hurt. The outsides of my boobs, mainly the part closest to my armpits. For those who have had a baby before, it felt like my milk was coming in and I was getting engorged - without actually getting engorged, if that makes any sense. My breasts also started to swell a bit.
11 DPO - woke up and my breasts were still really sore, cramps were gone though. Breasts stayed sore and full all day (still are!) and then I caved in and tested around 7pm. 
Oh and I also found myself extra gassy :blush: pretty much the whole TWW.
GL ladies and baby dust to all!!!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations on your BFP Torres :happydance:


----------



## bornfree78

Congrats! Have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Meezerowner

Congratulations to Torres on your BFP... hope you have a happy pregnancy!

I am wondering what is happening with some of the other ladies waiting on this thread???
sugarpi24 are you still testing??? and whats happened to dangermouse99 and ocean_pearl - you were gonna start testing this weekend weren't you?

Keep us updated... more BFPs needed! Fx for everyone hope this is your time!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Meezerowner said:


> Congratulations to Torres on your BFP... hope you have a happy pregnancy!
> 
> I am wondering what is happening with some of the other ladies waiting on this thread???
> sugarpi24 are you still testing??? and whats happened to dangermouse99 and ocean_pearl - you were gonna start testing this weekend weren't you?
> 
> Keep us updated... more BFPs needed! Fx for everyone hope this is your time!

Hey lovely, I'm just lurking. I'm 7dpo today, ovulated later than I thought I did at cd16, had a temp drop this morning. Hoping it's little bean implanting!

Been having twinges and mild dull cramps since ovulation. How've you been? :flower:


----------



## kMoan

Oh my goodness can I join??? I'm 11 dpiui and could have sworn I got a FAINT line so took another one a few hours later and it was blank!!!! I'm guessing I'm out for this month? It seemed like such a good chance with two nice plump follicles (one each side), fantastic sperm sample and good progesterone # (19) 5 dpiui.... Any advice?
Sooo awesome for those who got BFP's this month I've been on a few boards and it seems like most of them are so depressing! :( so,glad I found this everyone seems so supportive!!!


----------



## prolifer

I don't have any symptoms at all, just feel happy and relaxed.


----------



## Mrs Q

OMG I'm PREGNANT!!!!!! BFP this morning (3days late for period) what a awesome 'Mothers Day' present


----------



## prolifer

Gratz!


----------



## starlight2801

Mrs Q said:


> OMG I'm PREGNANT!!!!!! BFP this morning (3days late for period) what a awesome 'Mothers Day' present

Woo hoo :happydance:

Fantastic news


----------



## ThinkPositiv

starlight2801 said:


> ThinkPositiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all of you ladies with BFP's and thanks ThinkPositiv for sharing your symptoms.
> I'm due my AF Tuesday and have some similar symptoms and I also feel similar to how I did when newly pregnant with my daughter.
> I'm trying to keep grounded as its our first cycle TTC and I'm not sure that we got the timing right (im only going by dates, mind) but you never know. Not planning on testing unless AF goes over due but the wait is driving me crazy x
> 
> How old is your daughter? Baby number 2 - soooo exciting! Trust your body....its quite smart! I think it is super smart to save money and not test till AF is late...but it always seems I am on my days off just before...and well, find myself peeing on a stick! tee hee hee! I admire your strength! Tuesday is just around the corner! I can't wait to see if this cycle is your cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :flower:
> 
> I'm the proud mummy of a beautiful one year old girl and having her is the best thing that ever happened to me :happydance:
> 
> I'm really excited about TTC again and although I'm determind to hold out and not test it's doing my head in, lol. My symptoms seem to be more or less gone today :-( I know they do come and go but I do feel a bit less confident than yesterday. Just looking forward to next week so I can find out either way.
> Hope everything's well with you today. I'll let you know whether it's my month or not xxClick to expand...

yeah, the dreaded wait never gets easier! dont loose hope...its too soon for that! do keep me posted. my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Torres

Congrats Mrs Q!!!!!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Torres said:


> Hi ladies! I just got my :bfp: at 11 dpo. I thought I would share some symptoms with you! I didn't chart day to day so I can only give an estimate.
> 
> Starting around 3/4 DPO, I noticed a wet feeling in my lady parts. A tiny bit on my underwear but nothing crazy. Continued until around 6-8 DPO, then went pretty much dry.
> Had some irritating headache a few nights around 4-8 DPO.
> Started with AF like cramps 9/10 DPO. They got pretty strong 10 DPO night, I went to the bathroom probably 9 times in a two hour span, thinking AF was coming.
> Also 10 DPO at night, my breasts started to hurt. The outsides of my boobs, mainly the part closest to my armpits. For those who have had a baby before, it felt like my milk was coming in and I was getting engorged - without actually getting engorged, if that makes any sense. My breasts also started to swell a bit.
> 11 DPO - woke up and my breasts were still really sore, cramps were gone though. Breasts stayed sore and full all day (still are!) and then I caved in and tested around 7pm.
> Oh and I also found myself extra gassy :blush: pretty much the whole TWW.
> GL ladies and baby dust to all!!!! :hugs:

Congrats on your BFP! That is excellent news!

Mrs Q - congrats to you too on your BFP! 

KMoan - your out at 11DPO? oh my goodness - give that egg some time honey! 11DPO is WAY to early to think you are out of the game! Some people dont implant till day 11! Hang in there - I know its hard when it seems like lots of women at positives early - but that is not the norm....there is a range and it varies from women to women and pregnancy to pregnancy. You arent out till the witch arrives!

ocean_pearl - so the wait gets longer for you! goodness - but worth it in the end if its a positive result! my fingers are crossed for you - your symptoms sounds pormising! keep us posted!

Meezerowner - how are you doing? have you shared your BFP news with man people? 

hope all the others are doing well. keep us updated!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Feel like AF is coming, dull cramping, bloated and legs are weak, all of which I get before my period :( I know this isn't my month. Definitely going to be more relaxed next month and just see what happens x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Your not out yet, try to stay positive! Good luck! I ll be keeping my fx d for you


----------



## ocean_pearl

midnightfalls said:


> Your not out yet, try to stay positive! Good luck! I ll be keeping my fx d for you

Thanks :) did you get your bfp today?! :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im pretty sure yes. But its not one hundred percent confirmed. 

Check my link in my signature you can see the tests i took today. The tweaked ones show it better. Yesterday it was v v v v v v faint and today its still very faint but less than yesterday so there is some kind of progression. Let me know what you think


----------



## ocean_pearl

I can definitely see a line! Congrats! Xx


----------



## Solitaire

Hey!
I've just got my BFP today!

The only symptom I've had is tender boobs ESP nipples, they hurt when I go downstairs.

I've been having cramps for about a week, so I thought af was coming.

The only reason I tested was because according to my phone app I was due on Wednesday (cd33) but I can sometimes go to 35 days , so I waited past 35 days to test. 

Just wanted to post my symptoms (not many).


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congrads Solitaire!!! happy and healthy nie months!!


----------



## Solitaire

midnightfalls said:


> Congrads Solitaire!!! happy and healthy nie months!!

Thank you, congrats to you too.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks Im hoping anyways!!!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

midnightfalls said:


> Im pretty sure yes. But its not one hundred percent confirmed.
> 
> Check my link in my signature you can see the tests i took today. The tweaked ones show it better. Yesterday it was v v v v v v faint and today its still very faint but less than yesterday so there is some kind of progression. Let me know what you think


CONGRATS!!!!!! i am coming off a night shift so I am so sorry I missed you BFP! yippppeeeee! so happy for you!

Soiltaire! That is great news! Congrats! You must have had great lines - do you have a picture!??!? happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks hun!! Guess i may see u in first tri. :) How you feeling?? You should try to do less 12 hours shift. U ll wear yourself out. :)


----------



## Meezerowner

Congrats to Mrs Q, Solitaire and midnightfalls! Hope you all have wonderful pregnancies!
Yay BFPs!


----------



## teg

hi everyone, I am new to this website but really in need of advice with symptoms.

My hubby and I have been TTC for over 2 years. I have PCOS, cycles can be 30-70 days and had ovarian drilling 15th Feb 2012. I had a period bleed a few days later and I am now on day 31.

Like the original post I have been getting a lot of similar symptoms.

I am not sure if/when I have ovulated. I have been tracking my temperature but no real spike that i can seem only fluctuates by 1/2 degree all month.

I have been having bad headaches every evening. I start to go down hill about 5pm and it just gets worse. paracetamol don't seem to do much.
I am exhausted and been going to bed about 8, sleeping right through and still exhausted. 
I have also been feeling very sick every night for over a week and was sick a couple of times acidic and I was badly sick last night. Its strange because I feel fine in the morning and through the day. At night the only thing I can manage is chewing gum for the minty flavour.

I have also been getting slight cramps since 5th march on and off as though period is on its way and they are mostly on the left side, and an aching sensation in my left hip.

CM has been thick, creamy - not really sure what I am looking for there but if it helps anyone help me.

I did a cheap Tesco test last Thurs (15th) but it was negative.

Don't know whether to go to docs as tired of feeling sick every evening and sleeping so much, but I am worried they will just think I am nuts as willing to be pregnant too much.

The idea of 2+2 and getting 400??

Any advice please ladies??


----------



## ThinkPositiv

teg said:


> hi everyone, I am new to this website but really in need of advice with symptoms.
> 
> My hubby and I have been TTC for over 2 years. I have PCOS, cycles can be 30-70 days and had ovarian drilling 15th Feb 2012. I had a period bleed a few days later and I am now on day 31.
> 
> Like the original post I have been getting a lot of similar symptoms.
> 
> I am not sure if/when I have ovulated. I have been tracking my temperature but no real spike that i can seem only fluctuates by 1/2 degree all month.
> 
> I have been having bad headaches every evening. I start to go down hill about 5pm and it just gets worse. paracetamol don't seem to do much.
> I am exhausted and been going to bed about 8, sleeping right through and still exhausted.
> I have also been feeling very sick every night for over a week and was sick a couple of times acidic and I was badly sick last night. Its strange because I feel fine in the morning and through the day. At night the only thing I can manage is chewing gum for the minty flavour.
> 
> I have also been getting slight cramps since 5th march on and off as though period is on its way and they are mostly on the left side, and an aching sensation in my left hip.
> 
> CM has been thick, creamy - not really sure what I am looking for there but if it helps anyone help me.
> 
> I did a cheap Tesco test last Thurs (15th) but it was negative.
> 
> Don't know whether to go to docs as tired of feeling sick every evening and sleeping so much, but I am worried they will just think I am nuts as willing to be pregnant too much.
> 
> The idea of 2+2 and getting 400??
> 
> Any advice please ladies??

Since your cycles are irregular and you dont know for sure if you ovulated and you are having what could be early pregnancy symptoms, I would re-test again in a few days and if nothing then I would go to your doctor because the headaches and fatigue could be something else and I would get it checked out. Did you have or do you get EWCM? If you had that then I would test 20 days from the last patch of that. I dont know anything about temping, i work shift work and so it wouldnt work for me, so maybe someone else can shed some light on this aspect. I hope this helps....although I am sure a BFP would do the job better. HUGS


----------



## ThinkPositiv

midnightfalls said:


> Thanks hun!! Guess i may see u in first tri. :) How you feeling?? You should try to do less 12 hours shift. U ll wear yourself out. :)

aint got a choice! just woke up from nights - not back to work till saturday....now I can rest! see you in first tri!


----------



## wantabun

Hi all. I'm new here but I have been reading this thread. You all helped through my tww. I got my bfp this past weekend at 13dpo. My most pressing symptoms were sore nipples and heavy bbs. I also had lots of cramps in my lower abdomen but the pain scale was lower than with AF. I hadn't been temping this cycle because I wasn't sleeping well. O and I went to pre so many times in the last few days I considered by drinking water lol. 
AF is due today so I tested again and it says pregnant but when I wipe after peeing, there.is some pink. That makes me nervous but I'm going to try not to stress. 
I've read that it may be normal. I'm going to stay positive. 
All the best to you all. Thanks


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## SaraJewel

I have been having major twinges for the past 5 days (think I ovulated 4-5 days ago).

Thank you for giving me some hope!

I general tho, I feel like I have horrendous PMT................


----------



## ThinkPositiv

wantabun said:


> Hi all. I'm new here but I have been reading this thread. You all helped through my tww. I got my bfp this past weekend at 13dpo. My most pressing symptoms were sore nipples and heavy bbs. I also had lots of cramps in my lower abdomen but the pain scale was lower than with AF. I hadn't been temping this cycle because I wasn't sleeping well. O and I went to pre so many times in the last few days I considered by drinking water lol.
> AF is due today so I tested again and it says pregnant but when I wipe after peeing, there.is some pink. That makes me nervous but I'm going to try not to stress.
> I've read that it may be normal. I'm going to stay positive.
> All the best to you all. Thanks

CONGRATS on your BFP! That is sooooo exciting! Unless the pink turns into lots of red I wouldnt stress...some spotting is completly normal around the time your period is due and can be brown, pink or even a small amount of red in color. Keep me posted. I hope all is well. Congrats again!


----------



## wantabun

Thanks mama. Congrats to you too. The spotting is weird sometimes I see it other days not. Two weeks to my first appointment and it feels like another long 2 weeks. How are u feeling


----------



## ThinkPositiv

wantabun said:


> Thanks mama. Congrats to you too. The spotting is weird sometimes I see it other days not. Two weeks to my first appointment and it feels like another long 2 weeks. How are u feeling

glad to hear you are doing well! tell me about it - waiting for those appointments feels like a lifetime! I have an early scan on april 10th and it seems like time is passing sooooo slowly! I am feeling pretty good. I have small in frequent bouts of nausea but it passes quickly and I have not thrown up. I am totally fatigued....taking 2 naps a day sometimes if I can! Still peeing loads, esp. during the day and my boobs have grown and are on/off sore. Super excited to meet this baby! Can't wait to see its heartbeat at the scan! keep me posted on your appointment and let me know how you are doing.


----------

